# PE MECH REVIEW CLASS



## annie (May 28, 2007)

Hi All,

I just wanted feedback on what you think about the "the other board" class (Mech). It costs about $800. Is it worth it or am I going to waste my time and money.

Thx.


----------



## Shaggy (May 29, 2007)

I notice you are in Sacramento. The instructor of the "the other board" class in California is Rich Davis. He is excellent. The class is fast paced and isn't intended to teach anything. It simply provides guidance on which subjects to really focus on (you will have to do a lot of work). Having access to a knowledgeable individual to answer questions is also a benefit. The class also will include additional sample problems that are representative of exam problems.

The class ("the other board" sample exam &amp; "the other board" sample problems) in conjunction with the NCEES sample exam and "the other board" 6 minute solutions (machine design) were the study materials that I used. I felt prepared for the exam and left feeling like I did well.

-Shaggy

p.s. for some reason this board replaces P.P.I (without the periods) with "the other board"... lol


----------



## Dark Knight (May 29, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> p.s. for some reason this board replaces P.P.I (without the periods) with "the other board"... lol


The right way to do it is :"the other board":


----------



## annie (May 30, 2007)

Shaggy, Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MikeR (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Annie,

I see that you are in Sacramento. A colleague of mine did the Sacramento "the other board" class in 2006 and passed at first try. I think it's worth spending the $$$. Unfortunately the classes in Sacramento are offered only in October. Hopefully you registered in time if not you may have to follow the April 2008 class in Oakland. Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## gatormech_e (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm in FL. how about this course: http://www.pelicense.org/

worth the money? anyone taken it?


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 2, 2007)

I did a search on the SmartPros Engineering course available through their subsidiary MGI but was unable to find any "real" opinions.

On the MGI site, California lists this PE prep course as a possible resource but also stated it neither acknowledges or denies its effectiveness.

Right now it appears to be a $600 to $650 gamble.

:dunno:


----------

